# So I got my first guns, and I could use...



## pedro45 (Mar 13, 2014)

a little advice, please, on 
1) where to find good CC holsters for my Ruger LCR .38 and my Ruger SR9; both shoulder and inside waste band styles (or inside pocket for the LCR).
Sure, I google them and get five million hits, none of which give me any straight info. So any hands on or good personal experience advice would be great; you know, a place where you can try 'em on, personal suggestions, etc. 
THanks, Pete


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Trying them on can only be done at a larger gun shop that stocks enough different holsters to have one for your gun, like Cabela's or maybe Gander Mountain. Local shops might too. Luckily you have two guns with enough after-market support that they should be not too difficult to find. 

However, many gun owners have a card board box full of holsters that didn't 'work out'.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here we go again...

Small pistols, and pocket holsters, are experts' tools.
Learn to shoot well, and to present a pistol quickly and effectively, before ever trying to carry a small pistol in your pocket.

Shoulder holsters certainly look cool, but they are dangerous to use. They, too, are experts' tools.
A quick presentation from a shoulder holster requires the use of two hands, and causes the pistol's muzzle to cross in front of very useful body parts.
If you make a mistake, you will be the first to know about it. The emergency-room surgeon will be the second.

Good holsters are expensive. Expect to spend at least $100.00, plus another $75.00 for the necessary stiff belt.
Of all of the ready-made holsters you can buy, Galco makes most of the best ones.
Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

No retail store will let you "try on" a new leather holster, because presenting from it will make it look used.
The same is probably true for plastic holsters.
(Fabric holsters aren't worth even considering.)


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Fist Holsters are very good for me they make custom holsters for any gun. Give them a call and tell them what you are looking for and they can find you a good match.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

SR9
Inside Waistband Holsters - Minotaur Holsters - products new home - Minotaur Spartan Holster









LCR








Versacarry® Revolver Model IWB Concealed Carry Holster - Fits .38/.357 Revolvers

BELT








Gun Belts & Apparel - products new home - Kydex Reinforced Contour Belts
I like the belt with the taper It looks good on because you don't have a giant buckle

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0184/7694/products/EDCBelt_8_grande.jpg?v=1352239793
EDC Belt Without Velcro Lining - Size 26" to 34" | Special Operations Equipment









EDC Low Profile Belt Without Velcro Lining - Size 26" to 34" | Special Operations Equipment

For carrying the SR9 this holster is a little wide to help distribute the weight and either of these belts will go even farther to help carry it comfortably. the Low profile edc belt will be the most streamline/ however it will also be the bigger pain in the ass to take off to go #2 in public. the buckle hooks at the bottom and the weight of the gun will pull out making the hook catch quite well. I have switch from comp-tac belt to the SOE EDC with the cobra buckle and they both do the job well, the SOE blends into my pants colors better.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Having extensively tested the Versacarry "holster," I have to seriously and strongly recommend against it.
It is not secure, it does not stay in place well, it buries your pistol too deeply into your pants, and it is impossible to reholster into. (You have to remove the holster, to put your pistol back onto it. This requires both hands and a bit of contortion.)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Blade tech, Safariland, Galco, Bianchi are all holsters I have used and would recommend. I echo the word on the versacarry, but you don't have to spend $175 for a good holster and belt. To buy a nice quality leather holster you can expect to pay that much, but it isn't necessary. I use an accumold kydex IWB holster from blade tech for my Glock 19, and the same style from Galco for my Glock 17. They work just fine, and I've owned and used all the most expensive leather holsters on the market. My belt is either a hand-made leather belt I bought for less than $50, or a $19 nylon belt from 5.11. Check ebay for your holsters. You can get new holsters for less, and they are genuine products.

http://shop.blade-tech.com/index.php


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *Ponzer*...
> I think that you made your point the first time! :yawinkle:
> 
> But seriously, folks...
> ...


Did it post twice? I tried to edit out the emoticons and my edit if funky.

I like the versacarry for home carry in sweat pants


----------

